# Tax Deadline



## reverze (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I've worked now in Germany since October of 2013, but not yet have had the chance to send in my tax return to the Finanzamt.

I keep reading that the deadline is the 31st of May, but if a Steuerberater handles your taxes for you then that can be extended until the 31st of December.

I also have read that you can do a tax return for up to the past previous four years.

Can anyone advise? I would like to submit my form now for 2013 and 2014, but if it's too late then I suppose I need to consider a Steuerberater.

Does anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You have to submit the tax return by calendar year, thus separate for 2013 and 2015. The deadline is 31. May of the following year, but the tax authority isn't very firm in enforcing this. As long as they haven't written to you and announced a fine, you are o.k. and can submit retroactively at any time. But it is better to contact them before the deadline and ask for an extension because you cannot finish in time - such extensions (sometimes for years) are easily given.
If you are not fluent at German and well-versed in German tax regulations, it is better to engage a tax consultant who knows what he's doing. That way you have peace of mind, since he is liable for all damages for wrongdoing.


----------



## reverze (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Beppi,

Great info, thank you. Writing to them or calling them won't be an issue for me.

Do you know if there's a page on the Finanzamt or how I contact them to request an extension?

Thanks again!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

reverze said:


> Hi Beppi,
> 
> Great info, thank you. Writing to them or calling them won't be an issue for me.
> 
> ...


Do a search on Finanzamt + your local municipality.

They'll either have a web site or at least contact details/opening hours.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The Finanzamt is rather backwards and does not communicate by email. Call them or write a letter!


----------



## reverze (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks all, appreciate the info!


----------

